# Need SKS front site block



## Capt Quirk (May 23, 2018)

I just bought a Norinco SKS, and somewhere before me, they took off the front site block. It was replaced with a hunk of rubber hose, and a clamp on AR style front site. I would like to get the original front site assembly, complete with the folding bayonet. Problem is, after many searches on the interweb, every one I found that had them listed for sale were out of stock. Any ideas?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 7, 2018)

If you could do without the bayonet lug, here's a used one with a cut-off stub of the barrel still attached for $28. 

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/778548608

My SKS's came with ground-down bayonet lugs, I think.  Just as well, I would not be interested in swapping out enough parts with American-made replacement parts to satisfy federal law, 18 USC section 922r.  I'll just keep my SKS in the same configuration as it was imported.

BUT, what about you placing a "wanted to buy" ad for some SKS owner who has scoped his rifle to sell you his front sight assembly?  
Or, offer to buy an original Norinco front sight assembly with bayonet lug from somebody who would use the money to buy an American-made aftermarket replacement front sight assembly, perhaps one with an integral muzzle break or comp?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 7, 2018)

I've been looking, but nobody seems to have one they are willing to part with. I'd like to take it back to original.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 11, 2018)

Currently a couple on Ebay,  says they are Russian,  but they are all the same except for the Yugo's ,   a little pricey though.  but they are complete.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 12, 2018)

I want a paratrooper SKS bad


----------



## transfixer (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a paratrooper length barrel I bought off Ebay a few years ago, was going to do a barrel swap on a regular length sks ,   ended up finding a paratrooper length sks at a good deal,    I still have the barrel,  its the pinned style, not screw in,  if someone wanted to swap one out.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2018)

Not sure what you mean about pin vs screw style.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 14, 2018)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not sure what you mean about pin vs screw style.



  Some of the Chinese made sks's have barrels that are threaded into the receiver,  some are press fitted and secured with a solid pin .  I forget the details of when what version was used,  I researched it a few years ago, here is one site with a lot of info http://www.yooperj.com/SKS.htm    and here is a description of the different barrel types  http://sks-files.com/index.php?topic=2517.0


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2018)

Do you have the bayonet that goes with that barrel?


----------



## transfixer (Jul 14, 2018)

Capt Quirk said:


> Do you have the bayonet that goes with that barrel?



 Nah, Just the barrel,   I've seen the bayonets for sale occasionally though, on different sites that sell ak and sks parts


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 14, 2018)

do you need an SKS bayonet too?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah,  I'd like to have the bayonet too. The folding bayonet, if I can find one.

@transfixer, how much you want for that barrel?


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2018)

I might know where you can find one.  I will get the shovel out and see if I can dig one up.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 15, 2018)

Here are a couple pics of the barrel


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2018)

@transfixer ,  Looking at those pics,  you don't  have the front sight assembly either.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2018)

pretty sure the one i need to dig up isn't a spike


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/778548608


----------



## transfixer (Jul 15, 2018)

Capt Quirk said:


> @transfixer ,  Looking at those pics,  you don't  have the front sight assembly either.



 No,   that's the way it came when I bought it off of Ebay ,   the link Jester posted for the front sight assembly is what you need,   although it probably will end up going for $35 or $40 ,   at least that's what they used to bring.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2018)

thought it was a buy it now for $19.95 + shipping


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/778548608


 I might have to sign up


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sign up?  I think you can check out as a guest.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 15, 2018)

It wouldn't  let me do buy now,  not that I have a spare 20 until Friday anyways.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 15, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> thought it was a buy it now for $19.95 + shipping



 You're right it is,,   I just saw ending date of 8/2/18 and thought it was an auction ?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 11, 2018)

Got it at Lee's in Texas,  $25 bucks shipped. Nice one too,  it has screws to adjust it. Still no bayonet.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 12, 2018)

Are you looking for the spike or the blade type?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 13, 2018)

Still hoping for a folder. Spikes are easy,  folding bayonets are almost always out of stock.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 13, 2018)

I think I have the blade not the spike...what are they bringing?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 13, 2018)

I don't  remember prices,  because they were out.  It seems like anywhere from $15 up to $50 or more. You know what you have better than I do.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.robertrtg.com/store/pc/AK-SKS-FOLDING-BAYONET-CHINESE-TYPE-56-p4576.htm


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 13, 2018)

That looks like a spike in your link
https://www.gunbroker.com/item/787422371


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 14, 2018)

I might need stronger reading glasses,  or maybe a bigger phone?  Sorry it looked the same at a glance.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 19, 2018)

Jester896 said:


> View attachment 945814View attachment 945814


Did you ever decide what you want for the sticker?


----------

